# Photovoltaik zur Stromkostenreduzierung



## muh.gp (30. Dez. 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe über die Suchfunktion keine aktuellen Berichte oder Themen gefunden, daher als neuen Thread. Ist ja vielleicht ein Thema für die langweiligen Wintermonate...

Zunächst möchte ich klarstellen, dass ich in der Thematik vollkommen unbedarft bin, war ich in Sachen Teich und Koi aber vor zwei Jahren auch noch... 

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dieser Art der Energieversorgung? Oder gar eine Anlage in Betrieb? Für mich klingt das alles durchaus sinnvoll. Zudem hätte ich auf meiner Garage eine Fläche, die im Sommer bis zu zehn Stunden direkte Sonneneinstrahlung hat. 

Bei den ersten Annäherungen an die Materie bin ich mal hier gelandet:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/2000Watt-Pho...9476?pt=Solaranlagen&var=&hash=item41837752a4

Geht sowas oder der totale Quatsch? Wie gesagt, bin absoluter Stromlaie...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Dez. 2014)

hallo Holger,
bin jetzt auch nicht die große 'Allesversteherein',
kann Dir aber sagen... wir haben uns auch unlängst um dieses Thema gekümmert.....
Fazit in einigen Sätzen:
- kommt darauf an, wieviel Strom man produzieren möchte, also Größe des zu versorgenden Haushalts (für uns hätte es nicht gelohnt, 2 Erw.)
- es gibt unterschiedlichste Anbieter, der von Dir genannte link zu teuer / bei der beschriebenen Qualität
- insgesamt ist zu überlegen, wie hoch die zusätzlichen Kosten bei dem in Betracht kommenden Haus sein würden...

Das sind mal so 3 wichtige Eckdaten.
Bestimmt hat es hier aber user, die auch schon einschlägige Erfahrung mit der Materie haben.


----------



## Michael H (30. Dez. 2014)

Hallo

hab von sowas noch nie gehört das man die Solarmodule einfach über eine Steckdose einspeist .


> System zur kinderleichten Installation durch vormontierte Komponenten



Alleine bei dem Satz tue ich mir Schwer das ganze zu glauben .
Ohne Ahnung ein paar Kabel zusammen stöpseln ist schon eine Riskante Sache .
Obs Legal ist kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, müßte ich mal nachfragen ...


----------



## PeterW (30. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Holger,
hatte auch angefangen mich mal ein bisschen damit zu beschäftigen, bin dann aber für mich recht schnell
zu der Erkenntnis gekommen das die Investitionskosten viel zu hoch sind und die Ertragsstunden zu wenig.
Bis du die Kohle wieder drin hast die du da investierst, sind die Dinger wieder kaputt.
Ich glaube das macht nur Sinn wenn man an Asienware zum EK-Preis drankommt, sonst eher nicht.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## koile (30. Dez. 2014)

Hallo, wir betreiben eine Photovoltaik Anlage mit 11,4 kwp auf unserem Haus im 
2.ten Jahr.
Ich würde nach dem heutigen Stand keine mehr aufs Dach setzen lassen !

1.Kosten , für diese Anlage komplett mit Montage werden je Modul und Anbieter in meiner Größe
11,4 kwp=9,6 kw um die 21.ooo€ kosten.

2.Kosten , ca alle 5 Jahre muß der (Wandler )?erneuert werden in, meinem Fall 2Stück kosten je Stück
zwischen 500,- und 800,- €

3 . Aufwand , Finanzamt anmelden zur Umzatzsteuervoranmeldung (Monatlich per I-net über Elster Umsatzsteuer an Finanzamt mitteilen,  und Bezahlen )
Bis Mai des Folgejahres , Jahresumsatzsteuer für das Finanzamt ( so aufwendig, daß ich dafür einen Steuerberater benötige ) und wieder 400,- €

Und es ist nicht die Sonne , die die Leistung bringt, sondern das Licht,
Sonne und dadurch Wärme (Hitze) sind da er kontraproduktiv.

Fazit für uns, wäre es keine Alternative mehr .


----------



## laolamia (30. Dez. 2014)

hallo,

die anlage von gerd ist je etwas anderes als die von dir beschriebene.
die anlage hat keinen speicher, dh du musst sofort verbrauchen.....2000w peak ist ja die absolute spitze also eine momentaufnahme....
es wuerde mich ueberraschen wenn das echt genehmigungsfrei und lohnenswert waere.....ich ueberschlage mal....max10kwh am tag....macht im jahr im bestenfall :
5kwh mal 365 rund 1800kwh
also bei einem preis von 25cent je kwh....macht 450 euro..... grundgebuehr bei deinem anbieter bleibt...
also nach 5jahren bist du plus minus null wobei ich 5kwh am tag fuer zu optimistisch halte.....
hier  gehts glaube ich um deine anlage 

mich wuerde mal interessieren was die dazu meinen

gruss marco


----------



## der_odo (31. Dez. 2014)

Hallo,
ich finde, dass die Anlage nur teure Spielerei ist und, wie man in den Links zu den Foren gelesen hat, anscheinend unzulässig.
Mir wäre das zu teuer bei Ebay so eine Anlage zu kaufen und dann einfach so zu installieren.
Entweder etwas vernünftiges durch eine Fachfirma oder eine Pumpe mit Solarmodul, aber nicht so etwas.

Zudem hast du keinen Versicherungsschutz, wenn die Anlage nicht durch eine Fachfirma installiert wird...
Wenn man etwas ordentliches haben möchte, muss man heutzutage mindestens 6.000€ bezahlen, alles andere ist unseriös.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Jan. 2015)

Sowas finde ich nur Interessant wenn man ein Eigennetz irgendwo in der Pampas betreibt wo es keine Stromversorgung gibt.
Bei den derzeitigen gesetzlichen Regelungen rechnet sich eine Neuanlage nicht. auf einem Firmendach wo der Eigenverbrauch die 30 % überschreitet mag es noch funktionieren. Privat ist eine Anlage in der Art nicht mehr so der Hit.

Was ich die Tage gehört habe ist, das viele kleine Windräder zur Stromerzeugung gibt welche sich ehre Bezahlt machen sollen. Besonders weil die auch Energie erzeugen wenn man die auch benötigt. Kenne die Technologie und die gesetzlichen Regelungen dazu aber noch nicht. Stelle mir das aber witzig vor, wenn auf allen Dachpfannen so 10cm Windrädchen sitzen.


----------



## MaFF (1. Jan. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe jetzt eine 3 kW Anlage installiert und ich kann es nur empfehlen. Man muss aber einige Dinge beachten bevor man solch eine Anlage kauft. Bei unsern Stromkosten von ca 160€ im Monat rechnet sich solch eine Anlage in wenigen Jahren. 
Ich kann aber noch nichts über mehrere Jahre oder Monate sagen. Da sie erst im Dezember ans Netz gegangen ist. Für mich war einfach nur wichtig den enormen Stromverbrauch im Sommer vom teich und Pool aufzufangen. Was ich auf alle Fälle mit der Anlage schaffe. Mit geht es nicht um den zusätzlichen Gewinn was die Anlage abwirft oder die Förderung von Staat. Es geht einfach darum die Kosten für Strom zu senken. Wenn ich im Jahr nur als Beispiel die Hälfte an Stromkosten pro Monat sparen kann, dann hat sich die Anlage nach 3-4 Jahren gerechnet.wenn ein Wechselrichter alle fünf Jahre ausgetauscht werden muss stimmt was mit der Qualität nicht. Da würde ich den Hersteller wechseln. Wenn man seine Anlage nicht ans Netz anschließen will um den überflüssigen Strom zu verkaufen muss die Anlage auch nicht angemeldet werden. Das ist wirklich so. Eine Anlage für Privatleute über 5kw rechnet sich aber nicht wirklich. Man sollte schon einen hohen Anteil an eigenverbrauch haben. In einem Jahr kann ich mehr dazu sagen, ob der Plan aufgegangen ist. Die Kosten für meine Anlage beliefen sich auf ca. 2800€ komplett. Made in Germany. 
Man muss nicht immer aus Asien kaufen. 


Gruß und gesundes neues Jahr.


----------



## laolamia (1. Jan. 2015)

und man darf da im regelwuetigen deutschland einfach so an der elektrik rumfummeln?
also in einem wohnblock das ding in die steckdose und wenns schief geht alle nachbarn abfackeln?

kann ich fast nicht glauben


----------



## MaFF (1. Jan. 2015)

Ich meinte damit den Einbau am Eigenheim. Man muss das unterscheiden. Die Anlage wird auf dem Dach oder wo anders installiert. Dann wird der Wechselrichter z.b im Keller installiert und am Haushauptstromnetz angeschlossen. Diesen Anschluss sollte schon ein elektrikermeister machen. Ich würde es nicht alleine mache. Wenn man aber den Überhang an Strom ins Stromnetz einspeisen will muss noch ein Mitarbeiter von eon oder sonst ein Anbieter kommen und einen zusätzlichen zählen einbauen und anschließen. Das würde dann wegfallen wenn man nicht einspeisen will und erspart die Anmeldung, sowie die Abrechnung mit dem Nbieter und Steuern und.


----------



## muh.gp (1. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Maff,

die erste positive Resonanz weckt mein Interesse... 

Hast du einen Link oder Kontakt zu deinem Hersteller oder Errichter? Gerne auch per PN.

Danke und Grüße,  
Holger


----------



## MaFF (1. Jan. 2015)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Hallo Maff,
> 
> die erste positive Resonanz weckt mein Interesse...
> 
> ...



Ich muss gestehen. Ich arbeite da.


----------



## muh.gp (1. Jan. 2015)

Cool. Beim Hersteller oder Errichter? Wo bekommt man Infos zu dem Teil?


----------



## MaFF (1. Jan. 2015)

Ich bin beim Hersteller. Der errichter baut nur hier in der Region. Habt dir schon alles per pn geschickt.


----------



## hollenowa (2. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Maff,
das klingt für mich alles sehr interessant von wieviel Kwh sprechen wir den hier die deine Anlage erzeugt?
Grüsse aus Schwerin
Holger


----------



## MaFF (2. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Holger,

Also mit der Ausrichtung und Neigung kann sie theoretisch 3800 kwh im Jahr erzeugen. Das kommt aber immer aufs Wetter an usw. Deshalb ist es nur ein grober Wert. Was sie genau leisten wird kann ich bestimmt erst nach ca 4-5 Jahren sagen. 
Bin da aber ganz optimistisch.

Gruß


----------



## hollenowa (3. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Maff,
danke für die Antwort kannst du mir ein paar Info´s per PN schicken DANKE
Grüsse aus Schwerin


----------



## koile (3. Jan. 2015)

MaFF schrieb:


> Hallo Holger,
> 
> Also mit der Ausrichtung und Neigung kann sie theoretisch 3800 kwh im Jahr erzeugen. Das kommt aber immer aufs Wetter an usw. Deshalb ist es nur ein grober Wert. Was sie genau leisten wird kann ich bestimmt erst nach ca 4-5 Jahren sagen.
> Bin da aber ganz optimistisch.
> ...



Hallo 3800kwh sind Papierwerte , und werden in der Regel nur unter Optimalen Bedingungen erreicht. 

Schaut Euch doch nur die mal die geschriebenen Spritwerte Eurer Autos an,

und wie ist Euer Verbrauch ?  

Ja ich weiß ,Ihr fahrt nur an die Tanke um Sprit abzulassen !


----------



## MaFF (3. Jan. 2015)

koile schrieb:


> Hallo 3800kwh sind Papierwerte , und werden in der Regel nur unter Optimalen Bedingungen erreicht.
> 
> Schaut Euch doch nur die mal die geschriebenen Spritwerte Eurer Autos an,
> 
> ...




Hallo,

Aus diesem Grund steht da auch das sie es theoretisch schafft und es nur ein grober Wert ist. Was eine Anlage genau leistet, kann man nur über einige Jahre sagen. 
Das hägt einfach von zu vielen Faktoren ab. 

Gruß


----------



## lotharwei (3. Jan. 2015)

hallöle,

eine Solaranlage nur für den Teich installieren zu lassen halte ich für nicht rentabel,für den totalen Selbstinstallation mag es gehen.
Und die Speicherung mit Akku wird es wieder teurer,als Hobby es zu betreiben ist es gut,aber zum Stromsparen,wenn es Ausfallsicher sei soll,wird es meist zu Teuer.

Mfg
Lothar


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Jan. 2015)

Es ist wie mit Solarleuchten. ist ökologisch Sinnfrei bei gutem Gewissen. Man weiß es nicht wirklich.


----------



## koile (3. Jan. 2015)

MaFF schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Aus diesem Grund steht da auch das sie es theoretisch schafft und es nur ein grober Wert ist. Was eine Anlage genau leistet, kann man nur über einige Jahre sagen.
> Das hägt einfach von zu vielen Faktoren ab.
> ...




Und auch dann kanst Du es nicht genau sagen,        weil, Deine Anlage schon wieder in die
Jahre gekommen ist.
Und nicht mehr die Leistung bringt , !!!!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Jan. 2015)

Meine Berechnungen haben dazumal ergeben, dass es sich nur bei ordentlicher Einspeißprämie rechnet. Also teuer verkaufen und billig einkaufen. Die Selbstversorgeridee ist spannend möglicher Weise ökologisch Sinnvoll aber nicht rentabel.  So meine Meinung.
Man kann billige Chinamodule kaufen, aber mein veralteter Kenntnisstand ist der, dass es keine Versicherung versichert,  weil die Hütte abbrennen kann.

Meine Rechnungen resultieren aus Zeiten mit fetter Einspeisprämie. Ich kenne Leute, die voll darauf gesetzt haben und als das teure Solarfeld fertig war gab es kaum noch "garantierte" Prämie.

Es ist etwas für Enthusiasten und das find ich Klasse und in Ordnung, auch wenn man wenig bis ganz ganz wenig oder kein Geld dabei verdient.


----------



## laolamia (5. Jan. 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Ich kenne Leute, die voll darauf gesetzt haben und als das teure Solarfeld fertig war gab es kaum noch "garantierte" Prämie.
> 
> .



dann haben sie schlecht geplannt 
normalerweise wird ja alles mit der festgelegten verguetung gerechnet...und diese aendert/e) sich auch nicht von heute auf morgen.

das war aber eigenlich nicht die frage


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Jan. 2015)

Nein nicht von heute auf morgen aber wärend der glaube ich 1 jährigen Bauphase.


----------



## koile (5. Jan. 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Nein nicht von heute auf morgen aber wärend der glaube ich 1 jährigen Bauphase.




Keine 1 jährige Bauphase .
Alles in allem mit Genehmigung und Montage 3 Monate .


----------



## chris2207 (5. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Holger,

bevor du sowas planst, mach dir erst einmal Gedenken welche Komponenten du über Solar laufen lassen kannst. Zweitens musst du deinen Verbrauch gang genau erfassen.
Es bringt nichts, die Anlage für den Worst Case Fall (Winter) zu planen, denn im Sommer weist du nicht wohin mit dem Überschuss.
Grundsätzlich kannst du Komponenten (DC Pumpen) direkt an Modulen (Inselmodule 12v) betreibern. Weitere 12 Volt Geräte fallen mir kaum ein. Sonne an läuft, wenn nicht, dann halt nicht.
Die zweite Möglichkeit ist eine Speicherlösung, dafür brauchst du wie gesagt einen Speicher (z.b. Gagelstaplerbatterien) einen Lederegler sowie passende Module (72 Zeller bei PWM Laderegler). Dann kannst du auch DC Verbraucher betreiben. Möchtest du 230V Verbraucher betreiben, kommt noch ein Wechselrichter hinzu. 
Im Eigenbau lässt sich sowas sicher schon für ca. 2000€ bauen und das mit gebrauchten Komponenten, eher aber drüber.

Lösungen zum Einstecken in dein Stromnetz sind illegal und gefährlich.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Jan. 2015)

Schaut Euch das mal an.

http://www.solaranlagen-portal.com/photovoltaik/wirtschaftlichkeit/einspeiseverguetung

Beim ersten überfliegen ist mir folgender Satz aufgefallen: Neu ist, dass für jede selbst verbrauchte Kilowattstunde durch Photovoltaik eine Abgabe zu zahlen ist.


----------



## mitch (6. Jan. 2015)

dieser Satz gehört aber auch noch dazu:


von der Abgabe auf den Eigenverbrauch befreit sind Inselanlagen, Neuanlagen mit weniger als 10 kWp Nennleistung sowie Bestandsanlagen, die vor dem 01.08.2014 in Betrieb genommen wurden und vor diesem Datum bereits Strom selbst verbraucht haben


----------



## chris2207 (6. Jan. 2015)

So bald deine Anlage nicht mit dem Netzbetreiber verbunden ist, hast du auch keine Abgabe zu zahlen. 
Du darfst also niemals einspeisen, z.B. der Überschuss im Sommer. Dann musst du deine Anlage auch nicht anmelden.

Holger muss halt nur mal seine Vorstellungen konkretisieren.


----------



## Joachim (6. Jan. 2015)

Meine Eltern betrieben (Hofübergabe, daher betrieben) 3  Photovoltaik Anlagen, jeweils in bzw. auf großen Scheunen oder Hallendächern. Gewinn werfen die jeweils alle ab, nur unterschiedlich hoch. Die Investitionskosten sind bei ein oder zwei bereits wieder drinnen, die letzte ist noch zu neu das das ginge. Aber es sind Anlagen um je 30 kwp...

Paar Dinge die mir daher dazu einfallen:
- Bei einer gab es Probleme mit dem Netzanschluss, wegen des Leitungsquerschnittes und Netzneuanschluss.
- Aufbau mit Elektrikerhilfe jeweils keine 1-2 Wochen, wozu auch - ist ja fast alles plug and play.
- Wer einspeist, wird darauf ein Gewerbe anmelden und spätestens dann eine Steuererklärung machen müssen.
- Die Versicherungskosten sind nicht außer acht zu lassen!
- Wechselrichter sind Verbrauchsartikel - leider. 5 Jahre sind gut, wenn sie das mit machen (Sonnyboy zB.). Austausch ist kostspielig.
- Trotz Hagel und Stürmen keine Schäden.
- Bisher innerhalb bis 14 Jahren noch nicht gereinigt, für den Fall haben wir aber Wartungsgassen im Solarfeld auf dem Dach.
- Die Dichtheit der Indachanlage lies zu wünschen übrig, diese wurde vor kurzem zur Aufdachanalage umgebaut.
- Schneelast nicht vernachlässigen - je nach Aufbau des Solarfeldes auf dem Dach und Dachbeschaffenheit (Neigung) kann sich da einiges an Schnee ansammeln und wenns dann da rein regnet wird der richtig schwer. 

Soviel dazu von mir - weiter machen.


----------



## muh.gp (6. Jan. 2015)

Naja, der Charme lag für mich als "Techniker mit zwei linken Händen" in der Einfachheit... Aufbauen, zusammen stecken, anstöpseln und los!

Mein Gedanke war/ist, dass ich so verwertbaren Strom u.a. für meinen Teich "produzieren" kann. An Speicher etc. habe ich dabei nicht gedacht, denn wenn die produzierte Energie nicht ausreicht, sollte sich die Anlage den Strom aus dem Netz ziehen. Eine autarke Technik für den Teich wollte ich nicht, denn was mache ich, wenn mir der Saft ausgeht?

Mein Motiv ist relativ einfach. Wenn dieses Jahr die Rechnung vom Stromversorger kommt wird meiner Frau erstmals deutlich, was der Spaß Teich kostet... Ich suche eine Alternative, die ich ihr verkaufen kann... Auch ich bin gespannt was ich an Mehrverbrauch habe, aber meine finanziellen Dimensionen über die Kosten sind anders. Sprich, ich weiß, dass es mich Geld kostet und das wohl nicht wenig, aber sie fällt vermutlich aus allen Wolken wenn die, Zahlen auf dem Tisch liegen...


----------



## chris2207 (6. Jan. 2015)

Plug and Play habe ich dir ja schon mal beschrieben.
Schreib doch mal deine Teichverbraucher auf, mit Laufzeit und Wattangaben. Danach können wir mal überlegen.
Womöglich kannst du eine Pumpe, Spitzenlast gegen eine Gleichstrompumpe tauschen und diese direkt mit Solarstrom betreiben.
Alle anderen 230V Verbraucher benötigen einen Wechselrichter im Inselbetrieb oder du speist ins Netz deines Netzbetreibers ein und bist damit Umsatzsteuerpflichtig und musst die Anlage auch anmelden. 
Es gibt noch s.g. Grid Tie Inverter, die klemmst du einfach an Solarmodule an und die speisen dann den Strom in dein Hausnetz ein, ist aber in D illegal.


----------



## troll20 (6. Jan. 2015)

Gibt es nicht auch solche Relaischaltungen, welche bei abfallenden Sonnenstrom auf Netzstrom umschalten. Bzw andersrum.
Da muss man ja nicht ins Netz einspeisen kann aber wenn die Sonne scheint sparen. 

LG René


----------



## Carlo (6. Jan. 2015)

Da gibt es sicher etwas . Mit sogenannten Grenzwertschaltern könnte man das realisieren.


----------



## chris2207 (7. Jan. 2015)

Ja das gibt es, nennt sich s.g. Netzvorrangschaltung.
Die einfachen können ca. 2500 Watt innerhalb einer halben Sekunde schalten.
Dafür ist aber ein 230V Wechselrichter die Voraussetzung und das geht nur mit Akku und Laderegler.
Alles andere dürfte nicht funktionieren bzw. keinesfalls Plug and Play.


----------

